
Open Call to Software Engineers – Wanna Be Founders! - bamborde_zaiku
Are you a software engineer thinking about starting a company but you are very reluctant to leave your safe job? We are working with well-known VCs who are keen to invest in first time founders from engineering background.<p>Fill out this form to find out more https:&#x2F;&#x2F;forms.gle&#x2F;3V66gkXErDkLXtpaA.
======
rman666
That URL does not inspire confidence :-(

